# Visual Basic > Slow Chat with the Microsoft Visual Basic team >  *** Slow Chat Nearing the End ***

## brad jones

This is the "two minute warning" about the forum. Actually, it is more like two hour warning. 

In about two hours (give or take an hour), this slow chat will be ending. As such, if you have any final posts or questions, please get them in now. When I close the forum, you will no longer be able to post. 

The forum will remain viewable for everyone.

My thanks to everyone how has participated in this forum.

Brad!

----------


## techgnome

I would like to say thanks to Brad (or whom ever thought up this idea) for running this. It's been a real eye opener and a treat. I'd like to also thank the fine folks at Microsoft who participated - you deserve a medal for putting up with some of us! I've learned a few new things and had some of my errors corrected along the way. 

Thanks to everyone on all sides that participated!

-tg

----------


## Paul M

Thank you to Brad for setting this slow chat up and also the Microsoft Visual Basic Team for agreeing to come  :Big Grin: 

I must say it has been very informative and a lot of my questions have been answered quite thoroughly. So thanks again and i hope to see some of the team floating around  :Wink:

----------


## JuggaloBrotha

Thanks Brad, I've still got plenty of reading to do, but it's worth every minute

----------

